# MTE SSC P7 quick review.



## Jay T (Apr 21, 2008)

Well the DX light arrived today.







First impressions, smaller than I expected. Build quality, not too bad. It doesn't impress me with super quality, but, I'm not laughing at it's cheapness. 

Very easy to scratch not HA.












Three levels, strobe and SOS. The strobe is decently fast. In fact this is the first time I have felt any effect from a strobe. In a dark bathroom I did feel funny after 15 seconds or so. I guess that if you shinned this thing on an attacker for two or three minutes he might fall down!

The beam is more of a flood like a Lux V light. To me it's more of a useful beam than the popular thrower light.

As for it's overall output time to take it into the bathroom with a lightmeter and some friends for some ceiling bounce tests.






We have a Romisan RC-T5 powered by 3 RCR123s.

A Mag with a Terralux TLE-300M 3xK2 powered by 2 D LiIons.

The MTE P7 with an AW 18650 at 4.18V

A 6P with a Malkoff M60 2 x RCR123

One of Mac's 1000 lumen Ostar Mag mods.

And a Firelion 3 x P4 powered by 1 x 18650 

For each power level I measured the following lux during the bounce test.





Well the MTE dosn't quite measure up to the 1000 lumen Ostar. It's output seems to be in line with the Terralux which claims 600 lumens. Not as bad as I feared, but, not as good as many had hoped.


Edit to add:
Anybody want to see the 1m lux test? Here it is.


----------



## Gladius01 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine just arrived today. Good flashlight for the asking price. For those who don't want to spend lots of money and want abit of quality and a bright flashlight, this is the one flashlight which make you smile. 

The battery doesn't rattle when you shake the flashlight.:thumbsup:


----------



## forrest (Apr 21, 2008)

Seems to me that the rom. t-5 is a better light all in all, so is there ant reason to get the mte p7 over the t-5???


----------



## Jay T (Apr 21, 2008)

forrest said:


> Seems to me that the rom. t-5 is a better light all in all, so is there ant reason to get the mte p7 over the t-5???



Well the MTE has a head about half the size to the T-5 so it is much easier to pocket carry. It's only a little larger than a 6P or a Dereelight.


----------



## Jay T (Apr 21, 2008)

How about some quick indoor beamshots? (i know I know you want outdoor, should be coming later)

All shots taken on "M" at ISO 100, 1/5 Sec, and F4.

First the MTE P7





Next the Ostar Mag





The RC-T5





The Terralux (yes the beam is that funky)





The Firelion





A fenix P3D Q5





The Malkoff





and a Jet 1 Pro


----------



## xcel730 (Apr 21, 2008)

JayT, great review ... great post. Thanks!!!


----------



## cheetokhan (Apr 22, 2008)

I like beam from the Ostar Mag the best and the P7 is the closest match to the Ostar. 
The RC-T5 may be brighter, but I really like that smooth, wide beam from the P7.


----------



## lctorana (Apr 22, 2008)

2 questions:

1. How does it compare in size to the "Golston 7W" of 18 months ago? The body looks rather similar.

2. What modification(s) do you need to make to turn it into a single mode?


----------



## neoseikan (Apr 22, 2008)

I like this review.


----------



## BMF (Apr 22, 2008)

Does your light have memory? Some people at DX said it does but mine doesn't. No matter how long it's been off, few seconds to few minutes, it jumps to the next mode when I turn it back on.


----------



## WadeF (Apr 22, 2008)

Great review! It doesn't seem to have a much WOW as some as us may have hoped, but it's beating the Malkoff pretty well, so I'd suspect it's putting out at least 400 lumens. For $45 that's not bad.  

I wonder if these could be modded to increase the current to the P7?  

Or in a month or less we may see other P7 lights on DX, etc, that actually drive the P7 at full capacity.


----------



## BMF (Apr 22, 2008)

I just ordered the other P7, same as the custom one at Kai as people posted, with only 1 mode C-bin for $44.97. The beam shot looks like a thrower with a bigger head.



WadeF said:


> Great review! It doesn't seem to have a much WOW as some as us may have hoped, but it's beating the Malkoff pretty well, so I'd suspect it's putting out at least 400 lumens. For $45 that's not bad.
> 
> I wonder if these could be modded to increase the current to the P7?
> 
> Or in a month or less we may see other P7 lights on DX, etc, that actually drive the P7 at full capacity.


----------



## Jay T (Apr 22, 2008)

BMF said:


> Does your light have memory? Some people at DX said it does but mine doesn't. No matter how long it's been off, few seconds to few minutes, it jumps to the next mode when I turn it back on.



Mine has a properly functioning memory that remembers he last mode. Most of my playing was done on high and it never jumped to strobe unless I wanted it to.


----------



## I came to the light... (Apr 22, 2008)

forrest said:


> Seems to me that the rom. t-5 is a better light all in all, so is there ant reason to get the mte p7 over the t-5???


 
am I reading the review wrong? 49 vs 55 - the p7 is brighter too. 

Thank you for this review! I can't wait for more P7s


----------



## Brozneo (Apr 22, 2008)

Runtime? Would be interested to see it


----------



## Jay T (Apr 23, 2008)

Brozneo said:


> Runtime? Would be interested to see it



Unfortunately I am too lazy and my attention span is too short to watch a light dim. Hopefully one of the guys with a logging light meter setup will fill in my gaps.

I can tell you that the current draw at the tail cap is .22/1.12/2.25 amps for the three brightness levels so an AW 18650 should last for a little less than an hour on high and twice that on medium. (rough approximations)



I came to the light... said:


> am I reading the review wrong? 49 vs 55 - the p7 is brighter too.



Yes the P7 is putting out more total light than the T-5. Some people place more importance on 1m lux readings, in that test the t-5 is the king of this test. (edit to add: oops except for the TLE)


----------



## LGCubana (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the review.

Looks like the small head makes it more useful for everyday use. As most of my daily use requires more flood, than an intense hotspot.


----------



## LEDninja (Apr 23, 2008)

Memory is fine but I have trouble switching modes on mine.


----------



## uluapoundr (Apr 23, 2008)

I got mine too yesterday. Put it up against my UF C2 Q5, the Q5 has a much tighter beam, MTE more of a flood, but lots of light for a relatively small light with small head. The body design is nothing to brag about. The 5 mode is a little tricky, click once to turn on, then tap the clickie to cycle through the modes. It may not be putting out 900lm but for $45, still a great light. P7s are awesome!


----------



## Derek Dean (Apr 23, 2008)

VERY nice review Jay. Lots of good information. The comparative beamshots were well done and quite helpful.


----------



## mash.m (Apr 24, 2008)

mine arrived yesterday. i disasamble it to see what driver makes the work! the driver inside is not a boost/buck driver. seems to be a pwm driver to get the different modes with one atmel and one driver ic. so when your 18650 is running low, the p7 will get darker and darker. you will get the ful brighness only at the first minutes.
the cables inside are very thin, the voltage minus tapped from the body is not solved very good so you get a voltage drop there. after soldering new cables and make shure that there is only a minimal resistence at the minus i have 2800ma instead of 2200ma before the mod. after this i modded the feetback resistor from the driver and get 3000ma like a direct drive!

the flashlight is very small and useable for everyday use. very bright flood. mine safes the last state without any problem. the mode switching is ok. the body is getting warm very fast. the thermal management is not perfect but, ok. for continuous use is midle mode ok.

just my two cent.


----------



## X-or (Apr 24, 2008)

mash.m said:


> mine arrived yesterday. i disasamble it to see what driver makes the work! the driver inside is not a boost/buck driver. seems to be a pwm driver to get the different modes with one atmel and one driver ic. so when your 18650 is running low, the p7 will get darker and darker. you will get the ful brighness only at the first minutes.
> the cables inside are very thin, the voltage minus tapped from the body is not solved very good so you get a voltage drop there. after soldering new cables and make shure that there is only a minimal resistence at the minus i have 2800ma instead of 2200ma before the mod. after this i modded the feetback resistor from the driver and get 3000ma like a direct drive!
> 
> the flashlight is very small and useable for everyday use. very bright flood. mine safes the last state without any problem. the mode switching is ok. the body is getting warm very fast. the thermal management is not perfect but, ok. for continuous use is midle mode ok.
> ...



Hmm.. modding this thing was the first thing that got in my mind after reading the reviews. Was the light noticeble brighter afterwords?

Can you please take some picures of your mods?


----------



## mash.m (Apr 24, 2008)

X-or said:


> Hmm.. modding this thing was the first thing that got in my mind after reading the reviews. Was the light noticeble brighter afterwords?
> 
> Can you please take some picures of your mods?


 
yes, at the weekend!

markus


----------



## kwarwick (Apr 24, 2008)

mash.m said:


> mine arrived yesterday. i disasamble it to see what driver makes the work! the driver inside is not a boost/buck driver. seems to be a pwm driver to get the different modes with one atmel and one driver ic. so when your 18650 is running low, the p7 will get darker and darker. you will get the ful brighness only at the first minutes.
> the cables inside are very thin, the voltage minus tapped from the body is not solved very good so you get a voltage drop there. after soldering new cables and make shure that there is only a minimal resistence at the minus i have 2800ma instead of 2200ma before the mod. after this i modded the feetback resistor from the driver and get 3000ma like a direct drive!
> 
> the flashlight is very small and useable for everyday use. very bright flood. mine safes the last state without any problem. the mode switching is ok. the body is getting warm very fast. the thermal management is not perfect but, ok. for continuous use is midle mode ok.
> ...



Definitely interested in hearing more about your mods since I'm considering taking mine apart too. How did you get the LED pill out, do you unscrew it from the front? Did you only change the ground cable inside the pill or did you also change the wires going to the LED? 

Thanks for any further info you can provide!

Karl


----------



## uluapoundr (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes, please post pics as I too was wondering if a mod would improve this light. I'm a newbie and know nothing about regulators, mode boards, yada yada. Thanks.


----------



## Photon_Whisperer (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks, good stuff


----------



## Jay T (Apr 25, 2008)

Me again:wave: Good news I took some outside shots! And bad news, something went weird. Behind the shed I was using for a target is a trucking company. During my shots their lights went out. I didn't notice it till I got back to my computer, from what is being said on my police scanner a transformer blew up causing a brief black out. Please disregard the difference in back lighting.

All shots taken on "M" with the exposure fixed.

The MTE P7






The RC-T5





Terralux





OSTAR





Malkoff





Fenix P3D Q5


----------



## uluapoundr (Apr 26, 2008)

Mash.m, 
Can you explain what you meant about modding the feetback resistor? I know this LED has so much more potential. I'm tempted on scrapping the board and making this a single mode direct drive.


----------



## Gladius01 (Apr 27, 2008)

On the MTE SSC P7 flashlight I use 18650 battery and I have to put in two 5 pence coins so it makes the contact, it works well and have no problem. The 5p coins have the same diameter as the 18650 battery which is handy.

Has anybody use RCR123A battery for this flashlight? Or can someone tell me if this battery can be use in the MTE SCC P7? The RCR123A battery voltage is 3.6 V 650mAh.


----------



## DoubleDutch (Apr 27, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Great review! It doesn't seem to have a much WOW as some as us may have hoped, but it's beating the Malkoff pretty well, so I'd suspect it's putting out at least 400 lumens. For $45 that's not bad.
> 
> I wonder if these could be modded to increase the current to the P7?
> 
> Or in a month or less we may see other P7 lights on DX, etc, that actually drive the P7 at full capacity.


 
I agree it's a nice enough light for the price. But it bothers me a bit that the (900) Lumen claim once more is about _double_ the real output (I think a 400-450 output is realistic, having seen the beamshots). Manufacturers' claims ... :sigh:

Kees


----------



## David Gretzmier (Apr 27, 2008)

It seems as though claims follow some sort of rule- what is the most this emitter can put out given an ideal set of circumstances. quite a bit different than , say, a "1/2 ton" pickup. most 1/2 tons can easily haul a ton in the back. but 900 lumens doesn't come so easily for this flashlight. I'm thinking elektrolumens P7 mag comes closer to 900 lumens. The Led is supposed to be able to do it, but getting out 75-85% through the lens seems reasonable.


----------



## ps000000 (Apr 27, 2008)

very good practical review

output is less than I was expect


----------



## rizky_p (Apr 28, 2008)

What 18650 battery are you using? could be the voltage drops cousing the light output to be less then expected? 

I almost punch the order button myself, but know i already have an SSC P7 2D mag


----------



## DoubleDutch (Apr 28, 2008)

David Gretzmier said:


> (...)I'm thinking elektrolumens P7 mag comes closer to 900 lumens. The Led is supposed to be able to do it, but getting out 75-85% through the lens seems reasonable.


 
Agreed. In my experience, and e.g. Doug's at Flashlightreviews.com, EL Lumen estimates are among the most reliable in the business. Fenix seems quite acurate also. And Surefire, though I don't own one.

Kees


----------



## WadeF (Apr 29, 2008)

Got my MTE SSC P7 today. It's brighter than my Fenix TK10, in a light box it's almost twice the lux reading. It doesn't read as high as my WF-500 with a Lumens Factory 630 lumen bulb. If I had to take a guess I'd say it's putting out 350-400 lumens. It's drawing around 2.2A at the most on a freshly charged 18650, but shortly will drop to 1.8-1.9A. 

Can anyone guess what kind of emitter lumens the P7 C-bin should produce at that level? 

Has anyone tried running 2xCR123's or 2xR123's without frying the circuit and with improved results? Will this just go into direct drive and possibly burn up the P7?


----------



## Hans Dorn (Apr 29, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Can anyone guess what kind of emitter lumens the P7 C-bin should produce at that level?



Since the C bin got downgraded to 700-800lm @ 2.8A. I'd guess about 500lm @ 1.9A.


----------



## skan (May 19, 2008)

Hello.
Could someone post a picture of the mods?
Thanks

I've found this huge comparison of the beams:
http://ledmania.ceskyblog.cz/souhrn-recenzi/fotky-v-mistnosti/


----------



## jirik_cz (May 19, 2008)

skan said:


> I've found this huge comparison of the beams:
> http://www.ledmania.cz/fotky-v-mistnosti




Hello skan, thanks for promotion 

You may also want to check my outdoor beamshots http://www.ledmania.cz/fotky-venku




Edit 07-16-2008: Moved beamshots to a new server so I corrected the links.


----------



## skan (May 19, 2008)

Hi
I didn't know you were on both sites.
Do you own all those flashlights?, they are a lot.
I've just ordered a MTE SSC P7 from ebay. It's not the most powerful but it's right for its size.
Some other such as Polarion HID or Barn Burner look amazing but they are too expensive for me and heavy. If I were to purchase some of that kind I would get a dunkable one, I guess my MTE it's not waterproof.


regards


----------



## jirik_cz (May 19, 2008)

I own only a few of them, but my friend is true flashaholic and the best lights are his. Fenix and Edgetac flaslights are borrowed from our local flashlight shop kronium.cz
One guy also offered me MTE SSC P7 for review so I will have some beamshots in a couple of days or weeks.


----------



## cheetokhan (May 19, 2008)

skan said:


> Hello.
> Could someone post a picture of the mods?
> Thanks
> 
> ...



Wow, all those pics were fantastic. Now I really want a P7:huh:


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 21, 2008)

Gladius01 said:


> On the MTE SSC P7 flashlight I use 18650 battery and I have to put in two 5 pence coins so it makes the contact, it works well and have no problem. The 5p coins have the same diameter as the 18650 battery which is handy.


I REALLY hope you have something to keep the coins from slipping and contacting the battery tube, and that you're using short circuit protected Li-ions! 

You could use something like this, or some other means of isolation.

Edit:  Or, go with the obvious solution (I think... don't know the light)... AW's buttoned 18650's! 



Gladius01 said:


> Has anybody use RCR123A battery for this flashlight? Or can someone tell me if this battery can be use in the MTE SCC P7? The RCR123A battery voltage is 3.6 V 650mAh.


My guess is two things would be wrong with 2 X RCR123 here. It would direct drive, possibly frying the board, and/or LED, and the other problem would be the current draw on these small Li-ion batts, especially in direct drive. Another opportunity for  (more likely to happen with abused Li-ions while charging).


----------



## Gladius01 (May 23, 2008)

Received 2 mode MTE SSC P7 today and a couple of TrustFire 18650 2500mAh 3.7V batteries. Now I don't need 5 pence coin anymore to make up the lengthof the battery, It fit perfectly now.

Some how the new 2 mode MTC SSC P7 is brighter then the 5 mode, I guess my 2 mode just arrived maybe one of the latest bin, hence brighter. 

Happy with both of the flashlights but my second one took almost a month to reach me.


----------



## Northern Lights (May 23, 2008)

There is another longer thread on the same light
P7 900 lumens MTE DX first impression
I mention this because there is some explanations about the brightness. Some people had good results replacing wires, others it made no difference. On mine I found the ground to be poor and that was part of the problem. Some jumped the resistors. I got 3.5 amps going after a little modificaiton. It is a flood not a thrower and I really like the light in 5 modes.


----------



## Gladius01 (May 23, 2008)

Northern Lights said:


> There is another longer thread on the same light
> P7 900 lumens MTE DX first impression
> I mention this because there is some explanations about the brightness. Some people had good results replacing wires, others it made no difference. On mine I found the ground to be poor and that was part of the problem. Some jumped the resistors. I got 3.5 amps going after a little modificaiton. It is a flood not a thrower and I really like the light in 5 modes.


 
On mine there are both very bright, but the 2 mode just received today is brighter and the colour of the light is whiter then the 5 mode. 

The 2 mode don't change the mode if you soft press it, but the 5 mode has no problem, soft press the back button and it will change the mode. 

Yes, I still like the 5 mode one because you can change the mode without turn it off. I don't know why the 2 mode don't the the same thing. 

When I swap the end cap, the 2 mode don't change the mode at all, it stay at high mode. Emmmm..... Interesting.


----------



## Norm (May 23, 2008)

Gladius01 said:


> When I swap the end cap, the 2 mode don't change the mode at all, it stay at high mode. Emmmm..... Interesting.


Just guessing but I would say that the two mode uses a resistor in the tail cap, that's the why you need to click on and off to change modes. The other light will be using a multi mode driver, the tail cap is just a simple on and off switch.
Norm


----------



## Gladius01 (May 24, 2008)

Norm said:


> Just guessing but I would say that the two mode uses a resistor in the tail cap, that's the why you need to click on and off to change modes. The other light will be using a multi mode driver, the tail cap is just a simple on and off switch.
> Norm


 
Yes, you might be right, I looked inside the tail cap, both are different. I prefered the 5 modes tailcap. Slightly quiter and doesn't squick when press the button.


----------



## Meltdown (Jun 4, 2008)

which Malkoff did you use for comparison? the new universal with two emitters?

btw...thanks mucho for the beams shots!


----------



## Joshatdot (Jun 4, 2008)

overall I like the ostar mag


----------



## Yoda4561 (Jun 4, 2008)

Meltdown said:


> which Malkoff did you use for comparison? the new universal with two emitters?
> 
> btw...thanks mucho for the beams shots!



It's the M60 drop-in for surefires in a 6p body.


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 1, 2008)

great review!! I have been considering this light for a while as i wanted 1 P7 that could fit in my pocket and seeing that its just a bit bigger than a 6P, it looks great, just the right thing to give an 'in your face' blast of light to someone which (IMHO) SMO reflectors cannot do properly but OP reflectors rock at that.

thanks a million


----------



## Lighthouse one (Nov 17, 2008)

*MTE P7*

I wanted to wait a while until some of the P-7 models were out for a few months. I ordered the sku 16092 from DX. Took a month.
This model has 5 modes, and was listed as running at 2800 ma. It also has an aluminum reflector that is just perfect- and the clearest glass I have seen on any light that I have. I literally cannot see the glass- only a reflection of it.
The led is just a bit off center- but it matters not for the beam. The beam is very bright- of course! I have a 2 car garage at 80 feet. The back faces me. It lights up the whole garage! The center spot is not a spot, but a very large brightly lit blended light. Probably 15 feet at 80 feet. The spill is also very strong, but does not cover as large an area as I expected.
The modes are well spaced. High is full blast, medium is probably 40%.
Medium is very good for almost any task in or around the house. Low is much lower than I expected. I would guess 25 lumens? I imagine it would easily last a full day. I don't use strobe- except to entertain kids, but this is one powerful and disturbing strobe!! Same for the SOS mode.
The modes are very easy to switch- hit the clicky in less than 1 second- or turn it off and on in less than 1 second. The switch is firm- but not at all hard to operate. 
The quality of construction is very good. Dual o rings at both ends. Came lubricated. Will tail stand with just a little wobble. Gold springs at both battery ends. 
I have not run it long enough to see how warm it gets on high- but this light is the same as many other models that were reported to get warm, but not hot. The front does not have the plain bezel as the photo shows. This was my only disappointment. 
THe best light I can compare it to is the Eagletac T10C2 that I just got. Measured a true 270 lumens. In a ceiling room test the MTE is clearly double the brightness...however, outside, the Eagletac has just as strong a spill- and the center spot is just a bit less bright, only one quarter the area. Both lights easily do anything I would want them for. 
I wanted to have one P7 led light. This one gets a 4 and 1/2 star rating. THere is nothing wrong with the light- It's just easy to have expectations that may be too high. I can highly recommend it to anyone who wants to have a P7 light, but can't decide which one.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Just received MTE P7-D light !*

:twothumbs... you probably should remove the URL before the mods lock the thread. although your thread doesn't appear to be blatant advertising... IMHO

Looking forward to further impressions


----------



## Lighthouse one (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Just received MTE P7-D light !*

Maybe I misunderstand- I thought that it was normal to link to a light that was discussed. I took the link out. I looked through all of the facs threads I could find...but didn't see any specific one on links to products. I'm sure I linked to others before, but I do notice they are getting just a bit more strict. If a moderator happens to read this & would like to inform me- great!


----------



## mpteach (Jan 12, 2009)

*2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

I don't like cycling between useless modes like strobe and sos. Medium might be usefull though. To all those who use a 5mode mte p7 regularly; do you use medium mode much or mostly either high or low?


----------



## js-lots (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

I have the 2 mode and I love it. Ive used it for about a month now and have had no problems. It is a bright floody light. The two mode is perfect. Really bright for vehicle stops and perp searches and low for close applications. The five mode seems like a pain in the *ss.


----------



## easilyled (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

I have a 5 mode MTE P7 and have had no problems with the UI at all.

Cycling through the modes is achieved by partially depressing the reverse clickie switch to reach each successive mode
after initially switching on the light.

Once the desired mode is reached, fully click the switch and leave it there for 1-2 seconds to save it.

The next time, the light will come on at that level.

The sequence is low-medium-high-Strobe-SOS

The low, medium and high are ideally spaced out and are all useful for different purposes.


----------



## mpteach (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

How exactly does the 2 mode UI work?


----------



## 1996alnl (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

I've got a 2 mode on order,does anyone have any beamshots from this light to share?
Just curious how it performs outdoors.


----------



## js-lots (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

I posted some beam shots here with my tiablo A9...https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/218263 
My 2 mode is full clicks to cycle through modes. No memory. enjoy the pics, hope they help


----------



## mpteach (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

Easilyled do you have to partially press once for each mode or do you hold it down and it cycles through? Is the memory lost when you change batteries? How fast can you switch from high to low? I'm more interested in the five mode, for some reason I thought the clicky switched between modes and there was something else to turn it on and off like a twist but with only a quicky the two mode isn't hat much simpler.


----------



## easilyled (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*



mpteach said:


> Easilyled do you have to partially press once for each mode or do you hold it down and it cycles through? Is the memory lost when you change batteries? How fast can you switch from high to low? I'm more interested in the five mode, for some reason I thought the clicky switched between modes and there was something else to turn it on and off like a twist but with only a quicky the two mode isn't hat much simpler.



Yes you partially press to go to the next mode.
The memory is not lost with a battery change as far as I can recall.
From high to low, you'd have to partially depress three times
(to go to Strobe, SOS and then low). This takes a few seconds.


----------



## Skibane (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

I have the 5-mode version. Given the chance to do it all over again, I would probably buy the 2-mode version instead - The SOS and strobe modes are pretty much useless, and one reduced-brightness setting is enough. Having to cycle through up to 4 different settings in order to select the mode you desire is a PITA.

The biggest advantage of the 5-mode version is that it uses PWM to dim the LED - No battery power being dissipated as heat in a dropping resistor. If they made a 2-mode version that used PWM for the dimmer setting - and kept the voltage drop to the absolute bare minimum on the high-brightness setting - it would be the ideal design.


----------



## 1996alnl (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*



js-lots said:


> I posted some beam shots here with my tiablo A9...https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/218263
> My 2 mode is full clicks to cycle through modes. No memory. enjoy the pics, hope they help


 
Thanks for the response js-lots!
Just what i was looking for,and a great review too!
This'll be my first P7 based light and judging from your outside beam shot it's perfect for me.
I'll be using this light alot for camping.


----------



## mpteach (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

Skibane what's the difference in runtime and efficiency between pwm Low and resistor low? Are a talking a big %? 5 mode has memory so you don't have to cycle at all if you always use the same mode. But with the two mode I believe you always have to cycle one extra mode half the time, when either turning it on or when turning it off. 

Also does the 5 mode use pwm to regulate high?


----------



## easilyled (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*



mpteach said:


> Skibane what's the difference in runtime and efficiency between pwm Low and resistor low? Are a talking a big %? 5 mode has memory so you don't have to cycle at all if you always use the same mode. But with the two mode I believe you always have to cycle one extra mode half the time, when either turning it on or when turning it off.
> 
> Also does the 5 mode use pwm to regulate high?



I could be wrong but from what I understand, the high mode is direct drive.
On other threads that I've read, people have managed to increase the output by replacing the existing thin wires
with thicker ones and bypassing resistors in the switch. (So resistors have been used for the 5 mode AFAIK)

However its possible that the circuitry doesn't remain constant from one light to another and from older to newer models.

High is plenty bright enough for me and my motto, especially with DX lights with all due respect is "if it ain't broken, don't fix it"


----------



## mpteach (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

Is there a difference between 2 mode low a 5 mode low run time? 
Assuming they have the same lumens.


----------



## Casebrius (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*



easilyled;2784840
On other threads that I've read said:


> newer one has different board


----------



## mpteach (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

So can the output be increased on the newer board?


----------



## mpteach (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

Can't you cycle the 2 mode faster with partial momentary clicks instead of full clicks JS? Also doesn't it have to have some memory to remember if it was high or low last time you turned it on so it can do the opposite this time?


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*



easilyled said:


> I have a 5 mode MTE P7 and have had no problems with the UI at all.
> 
> Cycling through the modes is achieved by partially depressing the reverse clickie switch to reach each successive mode
> after initially switching on the light.
> ...


 
Does your 5 mode with memory MTE P7 have a glass lens and aluminum reflector? The one sold in DX has a plastic reflector in its specifications. TIA!


----------



## biggerrigger (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

Yes its glass and yes its aluminum.


----------



## Casebrius (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

Like all lights from these flea markets, it's kinda pot luck what you get. My sequence was high-med-low-strobe-sos.


----------



## biggerrigger (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

Mine goes med,low,high,sos,strobe. My Aurora AK-P7-3 has the same modes in the same order.


----------



## 1996alnl (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*



FLT MEDIC said:


> Does your 5 mode with memory MTE P7 have a glass lens and aluminum reflector? The one sold in DX has a plastic reflector in its specifications. TIA!


 
A plastic reflector with a P7 emitter?
That wouldn't be good...


----------



## hyperloop (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

I was really contemplating a 2 mode MTE-P7 but was kinda hesitant for a number of reasons. But Jetbeam as come out with an MC-E light so im sold on that one!

advertised 3 hrs run time on 18650 cells (they didnt specify whether 1 or 2 cells though)

waterproofed so no fear of rainstorms damaging the light (i test all my jetbeams by turning them on max/high and dunking them in a mug of water, none have failed yet)


----------



## easilyled (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*



hyperloop said:


> I was really contemplating a 2 mode MTE-P7 but was kinda hesitant for a number of reasons. But Jetbeam as come out with an MC-E light so im sold on that one!
> 
> advertised 3 hrs run time on 18650 cells (they didnt specify whether 1 or 2 cells though)
> 
> waterproofed so no fear of rainstorms damaging the light (i test all my jetbeams by turning them on max/high and dunking them in a mug of water, none have failed yet)



Its kind of an unfair comparison.The MTE P7 is a budget light.The Jetbeam is at least mid-range. (3 times the cost of the MTE)
Also the Jetbeam is much bigger. The head is probably twice as wide and its also longer taking 3 CR123s (even without the extension for 2 18650s).

Therefore for people looking for a compact P7 budget light, the MTE-P7 is a good deal (providing that it works ok, which can't be taken for granted!)


----------



## Loris (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

I've got the 5 Mode and use it on my bike, as previously mentioned the strope and SOS are pretty much useless, I use the low and med to increase battery life. Mine doesn't appear to have a memory, it moves to the next mode when you switch it off and on again. I like the fact that high comes after low, so I can tap the switch when I need more light fast!

My mate has the 2 mode for bike use, and it seems to be more useful, although to echo the comments above I think the 2 mode has resistors and the 5 mode is a board, but not taken them to bits so can't be 100% sure.

Overall if (and probably when!) I get another one it will be the 2 mode one, unless DX can make a 3 mode one and get rid of the strobe and SOS.


----------



## mpteach (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

Does your pwm version have better runtime on low than his? How many seconds does it take to cycle through al the modes?


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*



biggerrigger said:


> Yes its glass and yes its aluminum.


 
Thanks info, much appreciated!


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*



1996alnl said:


> A plastic reflector with a P7 emitter?
> That wouldn't be good...


 
Yup, that's the description of DX's 5 mode with memory MTE P7 but I'm glad it seems to come with an aluminum reflector instead.


----------



## js-lots (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

I believe my 2 mode has a resistor in the tail. full clicks to go through the modes.


----------



## 1996alnl (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

I really like the looks of this light,mine hasn't arrived yet but i really like the compactness of the torch.

This is probably one of the smallest P7 lights around,excellent for EDC.


----------



## Art (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*



FLT MEDIC said:


> Yup, that's the description of DX's 5 mode with memory MTE P7 but I'm glad it seems to come with an aluminum reflector instead.



On the specs they have both. Plastic and aluminium reflectors.
I think you have to buy the right one.

Regards


----------



## 1996alnl (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

If your to ask me i'd say the plastic reflector was a typo by DX(unless someone proves me wrong) no manufacturer in their right minds would put a P7 emitter in a plastic reflector,it would melt in no time.


----------



## Nake (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*



1996alnl said:


> If your to ask me i'd say the plastic reflector was a typo by DX(unless someone proves me wrong) no manufacturer in their right minds would put a P7 emitter in a plastic reflector,it would melt in no time.


 
Mine is plastic, but it is fairly thick plastic, not transparent like some. I bought it when first introduced.


----------



## 1996alnl (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

Well what do you know?
Someone did prove me wrong...
wow,that's like putting a plastic nozzle on a flame thrower.


----------



## easilyled (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

AFAIK, heat is directed away from the led into the heat-sink.

There is not enough heat on the part of the slug that contacts the reflector
to do any damage to it, whether its plastic or not.


----------



## Jarl (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*



1996alnl said:


> Well what do you know?
> Someone did prove me wrong...
> wow,that's like putting a plastic nozzle on a flame thrower.




Not at all. LED's aren't remotely like incans, they put their heat out the back, and into the heatsink. The visible light contains some heat energy, but in case the name "reflector" hadn't clued you in, the reflector reflects this energy and doesn't absorb it. Plastic vs aluminium is completely moot for LED's, though an aluminium reflector can be used to give a larger heatsink buffer. Even super high power incans can be run with a plastic reflector for a few minutes without melting (Someone had a thread where they ran a ROP low with the stock reflector and plastic window, lasted 7 minutes IIRC), so you really don't have to worry about plastic reflectors for LED's.


----------



## mpteach (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

Does the 5 mode driver have overdischarge protection??


----------



## 1996alnl (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

Thanks for the response guys.:thumbsup:
Learn something new everyday


----------



## mpteach (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

Does this light have low voltage cutoff or does it need protected cells?


----------



## Jarl (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

The light dims considerably when cells reach about 75% to 80% discharge, so you can run it with unprotected cells as long as you don't just turn it to "high" when the light dims  *insert safety rant about unprotected vs protected here*. The driver doesn't have any integrated protection inbuilt to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## mpteach (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

Edit: doh


----------



## Jarl (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

I'm left wondering if you actually read my post now.... All the information you need to know is there. When the light dims, you're at about 20% charge, and you should swap out or recharge the cells ASAP.


----------



## easilyled (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

I would be too afraid of any potential dangers to use unprotected 18650s

When such relatively high currents and capacities are involved, its just not worth the risk.


----------



## mpteach (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

Maybe thee is protection cutoff after the dim warning period. J/K don't try that at least not with Li-Co! Is it possible to add a protection pcb to the driver or tailcap?

The currents involved aren't that high and are limited by the ptc. The capacity to vent/explode is a cocern though.


----------



## dclaryjr (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

I have the 8-mode version of this light (wish I had that one to do over) and I use it for cycling. It constantly switches modes on bumpy roads. One poster on BikeForums suggested using magnets to make the battery a tighter fit. Any other ideas?


----------



## 1996alnl (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

Hi guys.
I just recieved the 2-mode version of this light.
My first impressions are very positive,the build quality is excellent.
Considering this light cost less than $40 USD. I was prepaired to tinker with it,tighten down the switch and what not.
But as it turned out it worked perfect out of the box and i was pretty impressed with the tint a cool white,makes the light look brighter to me compared to the yellow tints.
The output is no where near 900 lumens, i would say its about 400+.
MTE would look like heroes if they rated this light at 350 lumens.
Over all i'm very pleased with it..the only thing i wish it had was a forward clicky,the way this switch (a reverse clicky) is set up is click for high then click again for low then click again for off..no half presses here,you need to fully press the switch.
Oh and it would of been perfect if it was about half inch shorter or so,but i can't complain i mean this light is the least expensive light i own and it's by far the brightest.:thumbsup:


----------



## RealtorTommy (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

New guy to the forums here......Could you tell be the diameter of the light in the middle, I'm wanting to mount this on a firearm.....thanks


----------



## 1996alnl (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*



RealtorTommy said:


> New guy to the forums here......Could you tell be the diameter of the light in the middle, I'm wanting to mount this on a firearm.....thanks


 
The battery tube is about 25mm in diameter.
Give or take 1mm,i used a ruler..


----------



## RealtorTommy (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*



1996alnl said:


> The battery tube is about 25mm in diameter.
> Give or take 1mm,i used a ruler..


 
Thank you for the quick answer......


----------



## 1996alnl (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

Is it just me or does this light (2 mode) NOT get that hot.
I used a Trustfire 2400mA 18650 cell in it and the current draw is 1360mA at the tailcap.
The output is incredible!
It lights up my whole backyard (70ftx30ft) with authority. If i had two of these you would think i had a BMW parked in my deck

Just for kicks i put a AW IMR18650 cell in it rated at 1600mA. The light was pulling 2250mA but to me the output seemed about the same.
My guess is i'd get better runtimes wth the reg.18650 cell.


----------



## DHart (Jan 31, 2009)

I just received a new MTE SSC P7-C from DX in HK. My only light of direct apples to apples comparison is my Malkoff P7, which I am hosting in a SolarForce L2 with 18650 cell. My two-stage sample (with the -C suffix) is a different version than the OP's five-stage sample.

I am aghast at the output from the MTE SSC P7-C. I thought the Malkoff P7 was hot (and it is) but my MTE SSC P7-C is quite noticibly hotter than the Malkoff P7... out on my acreage (and indoors) the difference is quite plain to see. According to my light meter (taken at about 8' distance, central to the light axis), the brightness of the Malkoff P7 is about 80% of the MTE SSC P7-C. The reflector of the MTE SSC P7-C is a fair bit deeper and wider than that of the Malkoff P7 reflector in the 6P-size head.... perhaps that accounts for the significant brightness difference. The difference is not due to batteries as I'm using fully charged AW 18650 cells in each. I will do beamshots when we get a clear night... it's a little drizzly tonight and the last few nights have been foggy here. The beam's central area is a little brighter than the surrounding area, but the "hotspot" is really very softly integrated into the overall brilliant "wall of light". It's a stunning and smooth-pattern light to behold. I pity any night prowler who finds himself downwind of this light, for he will be blinded and the one in possession of the MTE SSC P7-C will definitely have the upper hand.

My MTE SSC P7-C looks a little different than the one shown in the original post. The head has the hexagonal "nut" shape down on the neck rather than center head. And it has two levels of output... first click is full, then second click is low, third click for off. The full is amazing at making a blazing wall of light on the surroundings, and the low is very nice for lighting your way and other tasks. 

I've got to say that for the money, this light is simply amazing, made versatile by virtue of the high and low output choices (nice that HIGH is first up!) and I highly recommend it to be added to any Flashaholic's collection... at the price, I feel it is one that just needs to be "had". And when I go outdoors wanting to literally flood the area around my home with light... the MTE SSC P7-C is going to be the one I select (over a number of other well-respected and wonderful lights I have to choose from). 

Nice thing is that the MTE SSC P7-C costs so little and that it's so FREAKIN' bright! :twothumbs: My coveted Surefires can stay safety inside while I subject this BRUTE of a light to the hazards of the world. Is this a perfect light? Heck no... NONE of them are! This one's a bit too big for EDC (for me) and it's head and tail screw threads aren't Surefire compatible, dang it! I would like to put a Z-41 or Z-59 tail on it, but that is not to be. 

Still, in the end, if I need to go out and light up the area around my house with a blaze of wide, even, brilliant light.... this is the one I'll grab. I'd also take it if planning a walk downtown at night... should a passerby suddenly turn foe, this is the light I'd like him to be facing. That is, until I can shoe-horn my Malkoff P7 lamp assembly into a single-cell 3P body.... then that will be the carry light simply due to size. I do night city-scape photography downtown on occasion and some of the surrounding characters are not exactly the most savory you will find. Should trouble arise, the first front I will present will be an MTE SSC P7-C in the left hand.... what follows in the right hand depends on how things go.


----------



## faucon (Jan 31, 2009)

DHart said:


> I've got to say that for the money, this light is simply amazing, made versatile by virtue of the high and low output choices (nice that HIGH is first up!) and I highly recommend it to be added to any Flashaholic's collection... at the price, I feel it is one that just needs to be "had". And when I go outdoors wanting to literally flood the area around my home with light... the MTE SSC P7-C is going to be the one I select (over a number of other well-respected and wonderful lights I have to choose from).
> 
> Nice thing is that the MTE SSC P7-C costs so little and that it's so FREAKIN' bright! :twothumbs: My coveted Surefires can stay safety inside while I subject this BRUTE of a light to the hazards of the world. Is this a perfect light? Heck no... NONE of them are! This one's a bit too big for EDC (for me) and it's head and tail screw threads aren't Surefire compatible, dang it! I would like to put a Z-41 or Z-59 tail on it, but that is not to be.
> 
> Still, in the end, if I need to go out and light up the area around my house with a blaze of wide, even, brilliant light.... this is the one I'll grab. I'd also take it if planning a walk downtown at night... should a passerby suddenly turn foe, this is the light I'd like him to be facing. That is, until I can shoe-horn my Malkoff P7 lamp assembly into a single-cell 3P body.... then that will be the carry light simply due to size. I do night city-scape photography downtown on occasion and some of the surrounding characters are not exactly the most savory you will find. Should trouble arise, the first front I will present will be an MTE SSC P7-C in the left hand.... what follows in the right hand depends on how things go.


Thanks, excellent description. I've got one of these on order myself, and I'm glad to hear that the beam is smooth and it's extremely bright. I wanted an affordable 'wall of light', and it looks like that's what I'll get!


----------



## DHart (Jan 31, 2009)

Revisiting DX I see that they have several versions of this light available. The one in the original post is the five-mode version (lo-med-hi-strobe-sos). Mine is a simpler variety, two modes (hi, lo). My experience with some of the multi-mode lights is that for the most part I don't need nor want anything more than just hi and low. Simpler is much better, in my view. And this light is simply awesome!


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Just received MTE P7-D light !*

im getting one of these mte lights for kicks and was wondering what the difference was with the "d" model. is it driven harder on high? anyone know what the "c" is driven at?


----------



## mpteach (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*

I just got my two mte p7 from dx. Low isn't that low and the modes are in the medium-low-high-strobe-sos. One light always resets to medium. And the other one always switches to the next of the five modes no matter how long it's been off. Every time I use the lights I have to swifh a bunch of modes. I got two lemons.


----------



## Art (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*



mpteach said:


> I just got my two mte p7 from dx. Low isn't that low and the modes are in the medium-low-high-strobe-sos. One light always resets to medium. And the other one always switches to the next of the five modes no matter how long it's been off. Every time I use the lights I have to swifh a bunch of modes. I got two lemons.



Sorry for the offtopic but when did you order it? I ordered mine at 17 jan and its not even shiped !


----------



## mmbeller191 (Feb 3, 2009)

Dhart, I ordered your version (with the hexagonal nut on the neck, not the head) based on your excellent salesmanship. I'm hoping it is direct driven on high. That seems to be the only explanation for it beating the Malkoff P7. Perhaps it uses a resistor in the switch for low. If so it seems like it would be simple to increase the output even further by using AW's IMR 18650 batteries since these have a lower internal resistance. More current to the P7 is always good. *Any flashaholics want to comment as to whether this is likely to work?* Yes I know you wouldn't want to leave it on high too long, I use my lights in short bursts.


----------



## DHart (Feb 3, 2009)

mmbeller... I'm sure you'll enjoy the brilliant flood... let us know how you like that little torch!


----------



## arminvb (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*



Art said:


> Sorry for the offtopic but when did you order it? I ordered mine at 17 jan and its not even shiped !


 
me too

MTE SSC P7 C-Bin 900-Lumen 2-Mode 
http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12623

*Order date: *1/16/2009
*Status 02/03/2009 :* Waiting for Supplier


----------



## 1996alnl (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*



arminvb said:


> me too
> 
> MTE SSC P7 C-Bin 900-Lumen 2-Mode
> http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12623
> ...


 
No worries,it just means there out of it and waiting for there next shipment to come in.
The company is so busy that it's difficult to update their website when something is out of stock.

Same thing happened to me.I'd estimate you'll get it mid month.
I know it's a pain in the @ss,but look at what we pay for shipping and they have some really good deals... so we have to be patient.


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 2 or 5 mode MTE P7?*



Art said:


> Sorry for the offtopic but when did you order it? I ordered mine at 17 jan and its not even shiped !


 
I guess they ordered it from the manufacturer after Jan 17 but the manufacturer or DX couldn't ship it because of their long Chinese New Year Holiday break from Jan 23 to Feb 1, 2009. Good luck!


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks to all for the info on which P7 light model is brighter than the others, much appreciated!


----------



## arminvb (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: MTE P7*

Good news for me 

MTE SSC P7 C-Bin 900-Lumen 2-Mode 
http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12623

*Order date: *1/16/2009
*Status 02/03/2009 :* Expedited Order Received - in stock (Ready)


----------



## DHart (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey... anyone able to get the head off the body with this light? Mine's so stubborn it feels like one piece!

======
MTE SSC P7 vs. Malkoff P7
I should add to my above post that there is a distinct beam difference between the Malkoff P7 and the MTE SSC P7. The Malkoff has a very diffuse central area that is barely discernably a central beam. The MTE SSC P7 has a much more apparent central beam, though it is still softly diffuse, thereby focusing more of the P7's energy in the central area, which makes the light seem to be much brighter. Much as I like my Malkoff P7, I think the MTE offers a much more useful and successful harnessing of the P7's output. You still get a huge, wide flood of light, but with a significantly more brilliant central area. Hope this is clear, as I don't yet have beamshots to illustrate.


----------

